# New UK dehydrated food



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just come across this food, it seems similar to The Honest Kitchen. Has anybody tried it? I thought it might be a cheaper alternative to ZiwiPeak when travelling.
Pure


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Not in the UK, but had to say that it looks interesting. It looks like bigger pieces than THK. More like Sojos or "I and Love and You" maybe? Either way, I think it looks good


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ooh would like to see of anyone has tried it as currently im feeding raw but I havent got a big freezer and I hate portioning the meat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I had never heard of it, but it looks good. According to their website, a pet shop near where I live sells it. I'm tempted to try it. I ran out of ziwipeak and just been feeding raw lately, so I'm wondering if I should try this for a bit of variety or stick to ZP. After a quick search, I can't really find any reviews online though...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting Stella,must have a look


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

It looks good: I've been wanting to try a dehydrated food for a while. Think I'll order a sample and give it a try!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks interesting, I've just ordered the sample packs, thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lisa T said:


> Looks interesting, I've just ordered the sample packs, thanks for bringing it to our attention.


HA HA you can be our guinea pig,let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Pure must be seeing a surge in business today - I've just ordered sample packs too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SarahJG said:


> Pure must be seeing a surge in business today - I've just ordered sample packs too!


Good another guinea pig:love10:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Pure looks interesting. Will get some for Rocky to try once we are back in the UK. Thanks for sharing!


----------

